
1.1 MW Triga Mark II Pulsing Research Reactor - jhallenworld
https://ne.oregonstate.edu/11-mw-triga-mark-ii-pulsing-research-reactor
======
jhallenworld
See also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIGA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIGA)

[https://ansn.iaea.org/Common/documents/Training/TRIGA%20Reac...](https://ansn.iaea.org/Common/documents/Training/TRIGA%20Reactors%20\(Safety%20and%20Technology\)/pdf/chapter1.pdf)

They go prompt critical during the pulse, amazing.

